# Wednesday meetups back on schedule



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

You asked and some of us listen! I met with the Shaka Bar today Pensacola Beach. They are welcoming us back for another season of Wednesday meetups. Short notice but we're going to start with a soft opening tomorrow 5 or whenever you can get there and they close approximately 8. Our bartender will be Phobe. Those who have never been please come and see people face to face. There will be no name tags just happy faces! Will discuss the use of a grill. And just share a couple of laughs and smiles and sips. Who is in?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Shaka bar is a regular hangout for me can't make it this week but sure I will be able to make some in the future


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

See ya there, I enjoy that place, with the Charters cleaning fish, small venue, and when we get the grill going again, GREAT FOOD!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

For less than 24 hours we had approximately 20 people attend! So much fun to see happy faces, familiar faces, and common conversation. Next Wednesday the grill will be present, you know what that means. Our bartender Phoebe is so excited about our presence. FYI she will ask for your fishing name for your tab. She's all about fun and smiles. We treat her well. If you've never been, please don't hesitate we are a great group of folks! There will probably be more







pictures to follow![/QUOTE]


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I did not realize how much I missed that place, so many dock people I had forgotten about, and of course it was great to hang with everyone again.
The news of the grill returning flew up and down the docks with the commitment that fish off the boat will be included in the menu.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll do my best to be at the next one!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The first "*Grill Night*" since COVID is Wednesday Night !!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got word - "Award Winning" *Gracie Lou Barbecue* will be providing a Brisket and a Butt, with their home made sauce.
Now this is something to come out for !!!

Photo taken at The Pointe, Gulf Breeze, after the Awards Ceremony


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Due to rain, the event has been moved to "The Veranda at the Pointe" at Tiger Point - 1255 Country Club Rd, Gulf Breeze, FL 32563


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

When life throws ya a curve ball, and you strike at it and hope for a homerun. That was yesterday. Shaka closed due to weather and the forecast was iffy. The Location was changed (thank you Aqua Huntress) to the Pointe and the event was a "homerun". Thank you, Kevin and Jessica, for the delicious smoked briskets and pulled pork and everyone for the sides. It was Yummy and FUN. So glad to give a send-off to one of the originators of Wed. Meet-Ups, Scott Brown, as he sets on another life adventure. Great seeing you and keep us updated. We are back at the Shaka next Wed with the Grill. Weather be kind!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ain't no way i'd be seen in public with any of those people.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We got a grill, just for Wednesday Nights, Thank You Capt. BDM.

It's going to be a beautiful evening


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

y'all look out for the storms. they're coming from up north and may get to y'all about sundown.
jack


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Enlighten me please. What would be meeting about? Fishing? Sharing stories and suds?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

ltmguy said:


> Enlighten me please. What would be meeting about? Fishing? Sharing stories and suds?


We have been doing this for about 14 years or so.
It is a social event.

We grill food, drink a few beers and there are always stories told.
Most of them are true.

All invited to the weekly event.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> We have been doing this for about 14 years or so.
> It is a social event.
> 
> We grill food, drink a few beers and there are always stories told.
> ...


yep, 14 or more years. i remember my first one back in '10. tom was the first person i met and claydoh. i been coming back to p'cola ever since. wish i couda met-up many more times.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A few pics from this last Wednesday, It rained all day, we figured it would be canceled. Then at 3 pm we got word for our mixologist Phoebe, that she would open for us. So we scrambled to get some food to cook, and made a last Minute Effort to get out there for a beautiful evening 



















Our mixologist Phoebe












11 Years Ago


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tom,
can you email me that pic 11 yrs ago? [email protected] thanks.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jack2 said:


> tom, can you email me that pic 11 yrs ago? [email protected] thanks. jack


You got mail Jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

got it. thanks.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Just saw this thread. You guys still doing this on Wednesdays? If I can get free from work in time I'd love to put some faces with names one of these evenings.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> You guys still doing this on Wednesdays?


Yes Sir, this was last night, caught a few for a photo at sunset.

If you have Facebook, we have a group on there, so we all know what is going on, and who is bringing what food to grill.

The Shaka Bare - 649 Pensacola Beach Blvd, Pensacola Beach, FL 32561


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks BananaTom, I am not on Facebook but I know where the place is - if I can get free I hope to stop by and say hi one of these evenings!


----------

